# When they say 'I'll give you a good tip...'



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

...I immediately shut down and become an amazingly annoying driver. 

How about you?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Anytime they say they'll give you a tip ive learned not to expect it. Had 1 couple when they got out said it was the best ride and they'll be giving a 5 star rating and a huge tip. Well no tip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just smile at them and say, 'Sure you will.'


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I said, "God bless you". I really meant it. They need more blessings. If you don't have, how can you give?!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I tip every ride, mainly because I only use uber for business and I have a company credit card. Only thing I dont like about ubers tipping system is that its two separate transactions. Itll charge my card for the original fare then charge the tip. Makes it too obvious for when accounting is reconciling expense reports otherwise I'd offer bigger tips for certain rides. 

Like if I order an X and get a Black, I'd tip much more. 

I only didnt tip one lady this last week on trip, her car was a filthy mess. I never announce that ill be tipping, I never understood that. 

When I drive, I never expect a tip whether they tell me they will or not but I had always done well with tips.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I have only heard "I will leave you a tip" once, When I drove a business guy from his hotel to a hospital ER. The next day a $2 tip showed up in my app though.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> ...I immediately shut down and become an amazingly annoying driver.
> 
> How about you?


Same here . Yesterday a lady who seemed to really enjoy my Company and first time Uber passenger asked me if she could give me a BIG TIP thru the app . I said " Thankyou " . Later i looked and NO tip .


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

When I dont see money show up in my app then I file a report with Uber for sexual harassment, cause they obviously meant something other than money.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

I have asked driver what is the most I can tip per ride before I hit 00000 on phone to make it sound food


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Same here . Yesterday a lady who seemed to really enjoy my Company and first time Uber passenger asked me if she could give me a BIG TIP thru the app . I said " Thankyou " . Later i looked and NO tip .


Rage bubbling to the surface on that one.

Doesn't it make you wish we could text them after the fact with zero culpability? Oooohhh, the things I'd want to say to her (if I were you!)!!!!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> ...I immediately shut down and become an amazingly annoying driver.
> 
> How about you?


We already listed this as rule number so and so in the international rideshare guidestones: "if they say they will tip, you shall get no tip."


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I had one cheap pax-hole (it was Express Pool BEFORE it said "Express Pool" - for a while it only said "Pool" on the request and once you started ride you could tell it was Express)

ANYHOO - she got in my car and said "oh my Goodness your car is so CLEAN! Congratulations!" And I thought "congratulations"?? Huh? No, it's not something to congratulate me about - it's clean BECAUSE I KEEP IT CLEAN, PAX-HOLE! It's not some luck-o-the-Irish, "the clean car gods have decided to bless your car with cleanliness" or "the car has been wiped clean of all dirtiness by a magical specter" thing. It's clean because I took time and money out of my day and wallet and keep it clean.

If you appreciate it, tip on your $2.50 fare (which was SURGING believe it or not) that you so cheaply chose (and then still pressured me into dropping your ass off directly in front of your destination of RALPH'S grocery store because Express was too new for me to know I could DROP YOUR ASS ON THE CORNER a few blocks from where you need to go.)

I shake my head and feel pity for the stupid, nicer, less educated me I used to be.

TlR: A clean car is not to be congratulated; it's to be appreciated and ideally appreciated with a gratuity.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

"oh my Goodness your car is so CLEAN! Congratulations!" 

see this is the kind of trash we drive around the city.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> ...I immediately shut down and become an amazingly annoying driver.
> 
> How about you?


Same here but a little different . One guy told me over and over again, no less then 5 times how he was going to give me a big tip then tip again and again and again . I got nothing .



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> We already listed this as rule number so and so in the international rideshare guidestones: "if they say they will tip, you shall get no tip."


That's what i thought . In fact, the last guy to took to the Airport said that & i got mad knowing those that say that never tip but surprise !!! I actually did get a tip . It was $30.00 !



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> We already listed this as rule number so and so in the international rideshare guidestones: "if they say they will tip, you shall get no tip."


Well, sometimes although rarely they do give a tip .


----------

